# Scampi Marinara Bolognaise with Spaghetti



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 16, 2010)

Another throw together meal experiment that came out very tasty indeed.  I had 20 easy-peel raw tiger shrimp in the freezer, a bit of left over tomato gravy, some turkey breakfast sausage, and fresh, ripe tomatoes and onions from the garden.  So,I put it all to good use in a pasta dish.

Ingredients:
2 vine ripened tomatoes, diced into bite-sized chunks
1 onion, coarsely diced
7 peeled and de-veined tiger shrimp
1/2 cup tomato Sauce
1 tsp. dried oregano
1 tsp. dried sweet basil
3 cloves garlic, minced
1/4 lb. breakfast sausage
1/2 tsp. Old Bay Seasoning
Spaghetti Noodles for two people

 I diced two tomatoes and one onion and threw them in a saucepan with 3 cloves of minced garlic.  I let them stew for about ten minutes.  Meanwhile, I got the sausage browning and peeled the shrimp.  My wife's shrimp was saute'd in butter and garlic, the way she loves them, with a side salad mad out of a peeled and rough-dice English cucumber, two fresh tomatoes, large dice, and Romaine lettuce.  I took my half of the shrimp, cut them into pieces and threw them into the cooking sauce along with the cooked sausage.  I took the shrimp peelings and threw them into a pot with water and Old Bay Seasoning.  They simmered for about 15 minutes.  I removed the shrimp peelings and added the spaghetti noodles to the pot and cooked until almost done.  I then added the sauce and cooked for ten more minutes to finish cooking the pasta.  Oh, and dried oregano, and basil were added to the cooking tomatoes and onions.

The result is a very tasty batch of spaghetti with lots of spicy-meaty-sauce flavored with succulent and tender shrimp.  I didn't even add any cheese because the flavor is great.  The Old Bay and shrimp really adds a new depth to this sauce.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## buckytom (Sep 17, 2010)

looks good, gw. i was wondering how you were tying in scampi and bolognese.

i would imagine some might turn their noses up at the combination of old bay, shrimp, sausage, and then calling it a bolognese sauce. but really you're making a sort of gumbo. 

hey, this could be called yooper gumbo!


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 17, 2010)

buckytom said:


> looks good, gw. i was wondering how you were tying in scampi and bolognese.
> 
> i would imagine some might turn their noses up at the combination of old bay, shrimp, sausage, and then calling it a bolognese sauce. but really you're making a sort of gumbo.
> 
> hey, this could be called yooper gumbo!


 
Well, it really isn't (but iit sure sounds tasty! )

Marinara is a meatless sauce, and Bolognese is not a tomato based sauce. However, what Goodweed made sounds eminently edible. Just needs a new name (like yooper gumbo!) .


----------



## zfranca (Sep 17, 2010)

In one of my first dining out to restaurants on U.S. soil, I came across an entrée called “Shrimp Scampi”. So I asked the waitress, “are they shrimp or are they scampi?” She looked very surprised and answered “They are shrimp cooked scampi style, with garlic and oil”.
Both shrimp and scampi belong to the _crostacei _(I don’t know the name in English, but I presume it could be similar) family.
Usually when we buy them, the heads have been cut off otherwise it would very clear which one is the _scampo_ (singular of scampi) and which one would be the _gambero _(singular of gamberi= shimp).
The scampi are much similar to a mini-lobster (see tail) and they are more delicate in flavor than the shrimp. (Lobster=_Aragosta)_
I thought you might like to know this.


----------



## Linux (Sep 17, 2010)

Wonderful recipe, GW, though I'd be inclined to add a few razzez of Parmesan for extra flavour, though considered "not done" by the Italians, I side with the vulgarians.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 17, 2010)

Shrimp scampi is an American creation inspired by the Italian style of cooking shrimp with a garlic/oil/white wine sauce.  The name is confusing to some since the word 'scampi' refers to a different type of shellfish in the rest of the world rather than a style of preparation.

In the US, it's almost always cooked with shrimp with no heads.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 17, 2010)

zfranca said:


> In one of my first dining out to restaurants on U.S. soil, I came across an entrée called “Shrimp Scampi”. So I asked the waitress, “are they shrimp or are they scampi?” She looked very surprised and answered “They are shrimp cooked scampi style, with garlic and oil”.
> Both shrimp and scampi belong to the _crostacei _(I don’t know the name in English, but I presume it could be similar) family.
> Usually when we buy them, the heads have been cut off otherwise it would very clear which one is the _scampo_ (singular of scampi) and which one would be the _gambero _(singular of gamberi= shimp).
> The scampi are much similar to a mini-lobster (see tail) and they are more delicate in flavor than the shrimp. (Lobster=_Aragosta)_
> I thought you might like to know this.



I did know that scampi is the name of a crustacean, but thought it was the Italian word for shrimp.  Now I know better.  As for the Bologese part, again, I was taught that tomato based sauces with meat were called Bolognese, after the town of Bologna, which is famous for its meats.  And marinara, well there's a confusing term.  It's root word Marine, describes anything equated with the sea.  Therefore, a marinara sauce is a tomato based sauce containing seafood.  

So if marinara is a meatless tomato sauce, then what is a ragu?  There are so many terms whose real meanings have been lost over time that I have no chance getting them all right.

Any help would be appreciated.  And Bucky, Yooper Gumbo is a fantastic name for this dish.  It is far different than the gumbo from Louisiana.  It has a rich tomato sauce with oregano, basil, garlic, thyme, and rosemary, along with a touch of sugar.  Then it gets a touch of the Eastern seaboard with Old Bay.  The sausage and shrimp combo is truly cajun though.  I don't think they serve their gumbo over spaghetti noodles in New Oleans though.  So, it's official.  Yooper Gumbo.  I like it!

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## buckytom (Sep 18, 2010)

ChefJune said:


> Marinara is a meatless sauce, and Bolognese is not a tomato based sauce.


 
yup, bolognese is a meat based sauce that happens to have some tomato in it. the amount of tomato, however, is up to the chef's personal discretion. i happen to prefer bolognese with more tomatoes and less celery. i recently had vitello ai pepperoni alla bolognese, which had too much celery and not enough tomatoes to make it work.


gw, ragu is an italian word for meat sauce. so it would be correctly called ragu alla bolognese, or a meat sauce in the style of bologna.

if you are just making a tomato based sauce, it would be called "al pomodoro", such as spaghetti al pomodoro, or spaghetti and tomato sauce.

now, marinara is kind of a curve ball. it doesn't necessarily have to have anything to do with seafood as it's name would imply, although it's often served with seafood. it is called marinara because tomatoes were introduced to italy by sailors (primarily spanish), so a sauce made from exotic ingredients such as tomatoes was named "from the sea". 

as a side note, spanish or portugese sailors learned that the high acid content of tomatoes would preserve them, so it became a common thing for them to be carried on ships. manhattan clam chowder is red from tomatoes that spanish/portugese sailors added to the common clam chowder of the east coast of the u.s.. of course, fresh cream would have been impossible to keep on a ship to make the classic new england clam chowdah.


----------



## mollyanne (Sep 18, 2010)

Goodweed of the North said:


> So, it's official. Yooper Gumbo. I like it!


You can call it anything you want because you're the creator...wait...what is "yooper"?

.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 18, 2010)

people from the upper peninsula of michigan are called yoopers.

yooper peninsula.


----------



## mollyanne (Sep 18, 2010)

oooohhhh...then i LIKE it! Good idea!


----------



## Sprout (Sep 18, 2010)

Goodweed of the North said:


> I did know that scampi is the name of a crustacean, but thought it was the Italian word for shrimp.  Now I know better....
> 
> Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


 
That's because, according to my Italian boss whose been in the USA for about 10 years, (I promise that's not meant to sound condescending) in at least the part of Italy where he grew up, scampi are considered a type of shrimp in terms of cooking. Classic shrimp, prawns, scampi & even similar things like crawfish are all generally lumped into the "shrimp" category. It may just be a colloquialism specific to his area, town, neighborhood, etc, but it would make sense given the general confusion. I asked him one day why he had labeled a special that evening "scampi," when it contained no shrimp or scampi, and he explained that to me and also that, thanks to us, the word scampi now also refers to that particular preparation of garlic and olive oil or butter as well, so it's become correct to use it that way. That's the beauty and horror of the English language. It's a living, breathing animal that changes all the time. Let's just be grateful that scampi has come to mean a food preparation instead of becoming an expletive like so many other formerly innocent words.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 19, 2010)

Wow!  Between Zfranka, BT, and Sprout, my culinary language skills have grown significantly.  Thanks.

I will always cringe invisibly when my older sister calls her herbed tomato sauce - maryanna sauce, or when my Canadian freinds pronounce tortillas - tor-till-uz instead of tor-tee-yuz.  Oh how yoopers can butcher the food terms.  And let us not for get con queso, pronounced -kon-kway-so.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 19, 2010)

*!*



> As for the Bologese part, again, I was taught that tomato based sauces with meat were called Bolognese, after the town of Bologna, which is famous for its meats.


 Bolognese is definitely a meat sauce, but the only tomato that's included in any of the traditional recipes I have seen or been taught (by Italians) have onlyt a bit of tomato paste included.



> And marinara, well there's a confusing term. It's root word Marine, describes anything equated with


 The root of Marinara is indeed "Marine," but traditional Marinara sauces were made by fishermen who caught NOTHING!  Hence, marinara sauce is a tomato sauce with nothing more in it than basil and garlic.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 19, 2010)

ChefJune said:


> Bolognese is definitely a meat sauce, but the only tomato that's included in any of the traditional recipes I have seen or been taught (by Italians) have onlyt a bit of tomato paste included...




Right.  It's a tomato flavored meat sauce, not a meat flavored tomato sauce.

In the US, it has sadly come to mean tomato sauce with meat in it.


----------

